
The opposite of Apple, Nokia posts huge loss to end 2011 - evo_9
http://venturebeat.com/2012/01/26/the-opposite-of-apple-nokia-posts-huge-loss-to-end-2011/
======
herge
Apple also posted a 'huge loss' in 1997 and '98. Is this really a surprise for
a company that had a CEO change and had to retool their product line?

